# Formby (open qualifier,Formby) Sunday 8th March Â£55



## Liverbirdie (Jan 9, 2015)

I phoned Formby to see if they could do a 36 hole option in March incorporating the ladies and gents courses.

They are two separate clubs though, so couldn't sort. Also,I doubt any of us would get a full round in, even if we teed straight off afterwards, as sunset is 6.00. They also had only one weekend date left where we can get a few on, so I've provisionally booked all 16 places. Seeing as we had had meets there before, I managed to sweet talk her into allowing us not to pay until January.

Its Â£55 inc soup and sarnies and our tee times are 10.00-10.26.Again, the price is based on a fourball, so will have to fill up in fours, then pay them as we reach each four.

We have the following so far, and now opened up on GM:-

Liverbirdie
Val 
HDID Kenny
Lincoln Quaker

Lanark golfer
StuC
Duffers
Junior

Qwerty
Odvan

Possible reserve:-

Fairway dodger

So, only 6 spaces available, so the first to ones to get their Â£55's to the bank of Birchy will be in.

If we fill it and once I know where everyone is from, we'll sort out the competition.

Ive played Formby the last 2 years in March and the course is in fine fettle, normally. The summer price is about Â£140, iirc.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 9, 2015)

Pedro, I'll take one of the spots, would only kick myself if I didn't as wanted to play here for ages.

Will send the Â£55 to Birchy later today.

Edit, just sent it :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 9, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Pedro, I'll take one of the spots, would only kick myself if I didn't as wanted to play here for ages.

Will send the Â£55 to Birchy later today.

Edit, just sent it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No you've had your chance, maybe next year, eh?





Good to have you on board, me old salty seadog.:thup:

Maybe a team Scotland.....


----------



## chellie (Jan 9, 2015)

Is there still room for two?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 10, 2015)

chellie said:



			Is there still room for two?
		
Click to expand...

Of course Anne, if you can get the Â£110 over to Birchy when you can, though I know your good for it (payment that is).


Liverbirdie
 Val 
 HDID Kenny
 Lincoln Quaker

 Lanark golfer
 StuC
 Duffers
 Junior

 Qwerty
 Odvan
Dave Mc
Chellie

Chellie+1

### 3 spaces left ###

 Possible  reserve:-

Fairway dodger


----------



## chellie (Jan 10, 2015)

Great stuff Will get the money across to bank of Birchy in the next few days if that's ok.


----------



## peterlav (Jan 10, 2015)

I'll play Peter, if you're ok to wait for payment till 15th Jan?


----------



## chellie (Jan 10, 2015)

Bank of Birchy has Â£110 on the way.


----------



## chellie (Jan 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Of course Anne, if you can get the Â£110 over to Birchy when you can, though I know your good for it (payment that is).


Liverbirdie
 Val 
 HDID Kenny
 Lincoln Quaker

 Lanark golfer
 StuC
 Duffers
 Junior

 Qwerty
 Odvan
Dave Mc
Chellie

Chellie+1

### 3 spaces left ###

 Possible  reserve:-

Fairway dodger
		
Click to expand...

You've not got Iain on the list.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 10, 2015)

chellie said:



			You've not got Iain on the list.
		
Click to expand...

Whoops.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 10, 2015)

peterlav said:



			I'll play Peter, if you're ok to wait for payment till 15th Jan?
		
Click to expand...

No probs Pete, I know your good for it, as you wont have any cup run after Tuesday night.:whoo:

Maybe a team scouse is taking shape......

Liverbirdie
 Val 
 HDID Kenny
 Lincoln Quaker

 Lanark golfer
 StuC
 Duffers
 Junior

 Qwerty
 Odvan
 Dave Mc
 Chellie

 Chellie+1
NW Jocko-come-lately
PeteLav

1 more place, will keep open for Birchy for 1 more hour........

Possible reserve:-

Fairway dodger.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 12, 2015)

Bump - 1 space left.


----------



## r11john (Jan 12, 2015)

I will have a go if space left?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 13, 2015)

r11john said:



			I will have a go if space left?
		
Click to expand...

Yep John, PM Birchy for bank details and get your Â£55 over to him.

Welcome on board.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 15, 2015)

Payment paypalled over to Birchy. Thanks boys


----------



## peterlav (Jan 15, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			No probs Pete, I know your good for it, as you wont have any cup run after Tuesday night.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Spot on about the Cup run!!!

Just sent payment to Birchy


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 15, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Spot on about the Cup run!!!

Just sent payment to Birchy
		
Click to expand...

Sorry lar, I wont rub it in.:whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 15, 2015)

Birchy, let me know when you have the first 12 payments in an we'll get that over to Formby.

We should have the other 4 in by the end of this month anyway.

If anyone wants to be kept as a reserve let me know, in case someone is struggling nearer the time.:thup:


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jan 15, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Birchy, let me know when you have the first 12 payments in an we'll get that over to Formby.

We should have the other 4 in by the end of this month anyway.

If anyone wants to be kept as a reserve let me know, in case someone is struggling nearer the time.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

It's all shaping up nicely, this is one i'm looking forward too. Just hope the weather plays ball :cheers:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 15, 2015)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			It's all shaping up nicely, this is one i'm looking forward too. Just hope the weather plays ball :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you'll like it Paul.

Merseyside has a micro-climate as well, but Formby is reasonably well sheltered due to the tall pine trees, and it being a good 1/2 mile inland. You only see the sea on one hole in the distance, but it has a different beauty to it than your normal links course.

A slow burner of a start, but from the 6th it really starts to get beautiful.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 15, 2015)

Updated list:-

Liverbirdie
 Val 
 HDID Kenny
 Lincoln Quaker

 Lanark golfer
 StuC
 Duffers
 Junior

 Qwerty
 Odvan
 Dave Mc
 Chellie

 Chellie+1
 NW Jocko-come-lately
 PeteLav
R11John

Although 4 Scottish chaps, the scousers swamp it to make it 4 teams of 4, so was thinking the following for comps:-

Â£5 all in.


Â£2.50 each into the Russian stableford pairs pot  - I'm sure by then a few of us will have played it,but here goes:- 

On each hole, player A's stableford points score multiplies player B's score, examples:-

1.Player A scores 1 pt x Player B scores 3 pts - 1 x 3 points = 3 points scored on that hole

2.Player A scores 2 pts x Player B scores 4 pts - 2 x 4 points = 8 points scored on that hole

3. Player A scores 4 pts x Player B scores 0 pts - 4 x 0 = 0 points (the nightmare scenario)

Should be a bit of fun, and loads of banter afterwards.........

I'll make the draw, when I have a few witnesses in due course, and put the Scottish lads out in the later tee times, due to their travel.

Â£1.50 best individual stableford score on the day

Â£1.00 nearest the pin.

Hopefully everyone fancies that. Chellie let me know if you and Simon are also game, if required I can always put you two together(if prefered).:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice straight forward comp as always Peter :whoo:


----------



## chellie (Jan 15, 2015)

We're in for it Peter plus put me and Simon together please in case there's some that are unhappy playing with me in their team.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 15, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nice straight forward comp as always Peter :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Well you dress like a Cossack, so you'll be fine.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 15, 2015)

chellie said:



			We're in for it Peter plus put me and Simon together please in case there's some that are unhappy playing with me in their team.
		
Click to expand...

Its up to you Anne, its all a bit of fun, but you are deffo in the same group as Simon if you go in with him.

Your call.


----------



## chellie (Jan 15, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Its up to you Anne, its all a bit of fun, but you are deffo in the same group as Simon if you go in with him.

Your call.
		
Click to expand...

Deffo put me and Simon together please.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 16, 2015)

Birchy is now first reserve.

I know some aren't paying until later on in the month, so if you can get that across as soon as convenient, but by the end of January, please.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 16, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Birchy is now first reserve.

I know some aren't paying until later on in the month, so if you can get that across as soon as convenient, but by the end of January, please.
		
Click to expand...


Birchy/ LB with doing Birkdale also in March I'm happy to bail on this, I also know your a big fan of Russian Stableford,so I'll step aside :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 16, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Birchy/ LB with doing Birkdale also in March I'm happy to bail on this, I also know your a big fan of Russian Stableford,so I'll step aside :thup: 

Click to expand...

OK mate,up to Birchy.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 16, 2015)

I will take the last spot if Dave wants to drop out. :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 16, 2015)

Birchy said:



			I will take the last spot if Dave wants to drop out. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll drop out Scott, quite a bit on before & after & trying to cut the spending :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Sounds a fun comp, feel sorry for the unlucky soul who partners me :ears:


----------



## chellie (Jan 16, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Sounds a fun comp, feel sorry for the unlucky soul who partners me :ears:
		
Click to expand...

We're not doing the comp as I want to make sure HID is still speaking to me afterwards:rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 29, 2015)

We need to pay Formby this week, so if anyone still needs to get the payment over to Birchy, can you in the next few days,please.

It's a fourball price, so we have to pay each fourball in full.

Ta,


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 1, 2015)

We have 12 paid for this, so as mentioned it's a fourball price, so them first 12 are in.

I'll be paying tomorrow, and I'll ask Formby if they'll keep the extra tee time for a few more weeks, in case we get another four.

So, if anyone wants to be put on a list for the fourth fourball, let me know - but only definites,please.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 3, 2015)

Right folks, I've paid Formby today for the first 12 to pay, who I think are as follows(Birchy can confirm):-

Liverbirdie
Val 
HDID Kenny
Lincoln Quaker

Lanark golfer
Duffers
Junior
Dave Mc

Chellie
Chellie+1
NW Jocko-come-lately
PeteLav

They will keep the final fourball place for us for a few more weeks, but we will have to cancel it if not filled by approx 24th February. 

Odvan is the start of a new fourball, but still 3 places to fill. I havent heard from some people, or a few advised like Stu to still keep him on a "possibles" list, in case Paddy power contribute funds:-

1. Odvan
2.
3.
4.

Slight possibles:-

StuC
Huds1475
Lump (awaiting answer)
R11 John (awaiting answer)
Qwerty, as it gets nearer........ 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Kaz
Louisea

Non-forummers also welcome if anyone wants to bring a mate.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 3, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



Right folks, I've paid Formby today for the first 12 to pay, who I think are as follows(Birchy can confirm):-

Liverbirdie
Val 
HDID Kenny
Lincoln Quaker

Lanark golfer
Duffers
Junior
Dave Mc

Chellie
Chellie+1
NW Jocko-come-lately
PeteLav

They will keep the final fourball place for us for a few more weeks, but we will have to cancel it if not filled by approx 24th February. 

Odvan is the start of a new fourball, but still 3 places to fill. I havent heard from some people, or a few advised like Stu to still keep him on a "possibles" list, in case Paddy power contribute funds:-

1. Odvan
2.
3.
4.

Slight possibles:-

StuC
Huds1475
Lump (awaiting answer)
R11 John (awaiting answer)
Qwerty, as it gets nearer........ 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Kaz
Louisea

Non-forummers also welcome if anyone wants to bring a mate.

Click to expand...

My mate Glen is playing now, so 2 spaces only now.

Formby for Â£55 - come on it's a steal.:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 3, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			My mate Glen is playing now, so 2 spaces only now.

Formby for Â£55 - come on it's a steal.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

That promises to be a quiet round with you two playing :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 3, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			That promises to be a quiet round with you two playing :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Oh you havent seen me and Glen banter - hard core!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 3, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oh you havent seen me and Glen banter - hard core!
		
Click to expand...

Conwy when you tried to kill us all, was that not banter


----------



## ger147 (Feb 3, 2015)

Put my name down please.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 3, 2015)

ger147 said:



			Put my name down please.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Ger,

Once I hear we have the fourth person, if you can then send the Â£55.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 3, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok Ger,

Once I hear we have the fourth person, if you can then send the Â£55.
		
Click to expand...

No probs.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 3, 2015)

ger147 said:



			No probs.
		
Click to expand...

Should have room in my car if you want a lift? I've got clubs & trolley Lanark Golfer usually carries. Let me know if your interested?


----------



## Val (Feb 3, 2015)

Good to have you Gerry :thup:


----------



## ger147 (Feb 4, 2015)

ger147 said:



			Put my name down please.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies but you'll have to take me out.


I asked my golf buddy if he fancied making up the 4 ball and he reminded me that's the same weekend we have booked for Turnberry.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 4, 2015)

Last place still available, folks.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 11, 2015)

Just need 1 more to make the final fourball.

If not, we'll have to pass it back to Formby in a week or so.

Get it while you can.:thup:


----------



## chellie (Feb 11, 2015)

I've just text a friend about the last space. Will let you know as soon as I know Peter.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 11, 2015)

chellie said:



			I've just text a friend about the last space. Will let you know as soon as I know Peter.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Anne.


----------



## chellie (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi Peter, it's a yes from Dave. I'll give him Scott's bank details so he can get it paid over


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 11, 2015)

chellie said:



			Hi Peter, it's a yes from Dave. I'll give him Scott's bank details so he can get it paid over

Click to expand...

Well in, Anne.

Odvan, if you can get the reddies to Birchy, we'll be good to go.

Birchy, I presume you got Lumps?


----------



## chellie (Feb 11, 2015)

Peter, money will be on the way shortly. I'll message you with details.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 11, 2015)

Nice one, Anne.

I'm sure will Dave will fit in well.:thup:


----------



## chellie (Feb 11, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nice one, Anne.

I'm sure will Dave will fit in well.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yep, am sure he will fit in well with the rest of the reprobates


----------



## Birchy (Feb 12, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well in, Anne.

Odvan, if you can get the reddies to Birchy, we'll be good to go.

Birchy, I presume you got Lumps?
		
Click to expand...

Got David's and thats it mate.


----------



## Odvan (Feb 13, 2015)

Birchy, money sent - along with some extra for Ireland.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 13, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Birchy, money sent - along with some extra for Ireland.
		
Click to expand...

Just waiting to hear from lump, then we are back to four again, if he's in.


----------



## Lump (Feb 13, 2015)

Massive apologies for delaying the payment. Work has been beyond manic over the few weeks.
I've just sent over my Â£55 to Birchy via Paypal.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 13, 2015)

Lump said:



			Massive apologies for delaying the payment. Work has been beyond manic over the few weeks.
I've just sent over my Â£55 to Birchy via Paypal.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff James, were all good to go now.

My mate Glenn is having the other speck.

Birchy, if you send me the Â£165 when all received, I'll get it all over to Formby in one payment from mine.

Thanks for collecting all the money, shame you couldn't make it.:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 13, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good stuff James, were all good to go now.

My mate Glenn is having the other speck.

Birchy, if you send me the Â£165 when all received, I'll get it all over to Formby in one payment from mine.

Thanks for collecting all the money, shame you couldn't make it.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Got the money in now mate, will send it when i can be arsed going on my internet banking


----------



## Odvan (Feb 13, 2015)

I paypal'd mine Scott.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 13, 2015)

Odvan said:



			I paypal'd mine Scott.
		
Click to expand...

Yes i know darling but from paypal it goes to ze bank


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 13, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Got the money in now mate, will send it when i can be arsed going on my internet banking 

Click to expand...

No probs mate, anytime in the next 3-4 days is fine.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 27, 2015)

Only just over a week to go now folks.

Liverbirdie
Val 
HDID Kenny
Lincoln Quaker

Lanark golfer
Duffers
Junior
Dave Mc

Chellie
Chellie+1
NW Jocko-come-lately
PeteLav

Fairhaven Dave
Odvan out
Lump
My mate Glen

Tee times are 10.02 to 10.26.

These aren't necessarily the fourballs, but just in the order it was paid. 

Any special requests before I do a fixed draw? I can put the Scottish lads out later, if required.

The soup and sarnies are served afterwards.

Some of us normally meet up for a slap up buffet breakfast at the Toby grill, just 5 minutes drive away. Anyone up for this, its Â£3.99 for as much as you like, and sets you up for a day on the links. The're open from 8am, but I'll get there for about 8.30.:thup:


----------



## chellie (Feb 27, 2015)

We're up for the brekkie Pete


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 27, 2015)

chellie said:



			We're up for the brekkie Pete

Click to expand...

Waffle - or are you serious?

Does Dave have/want to play with you, or is he ok in with the plebs, so we can mix it up a bit. Although I can fix the draw and put him in with NWJocko,if that helps?

Scottish personage, scouser, woolyback,woolyback

Scot......:whoo:


----------



## chellie (Feb 27, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Waffle - or are you serious?

Does Dave have/want to play with you, or is he ok in with the plebs, so we can mix it up a bit. Although I can fix the draw and put him in with NWJocko,if that helps?

Scottish personage, scouser, woolyback,woolyback

Scot......:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Serious breakfasts here please Can I let you know if Dave doesn't mind not going out with us. Don't want you all to scare him off


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 27, 2015)

chellie said:



			Serious breakfasts here please Can I let you know if Dave doesn't mind not going out with us. Don't want you all to scare him off

Click to expand...

Yeah let me know, I'll hold the draw.

I'll also have to be in one of the early groups, as I've got to go straight to the match afterwards.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 27, 2015)

*http://www.tobycarvery.co.uk/formbyliverpool/

Church Road, Liverpool, L37 8BQ**Tel: 01704 873890*


----------



## Odvan (Feb 27, 2015)

Â£3.99 all you can eat you say, I'll have 2 at that price......


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 27, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Â£3.99 all you can eat you say, I'll have 2 at that price......
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha they'd love people like you


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 27, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Â£3.99 all you can eat you say, I'll have 2 at that price......
		
Click to expand...

Yes but have you tried to eat 4 kilos of muesli?

Yep, 3.99 - its decent as well.


----------



## chellie (Feb 28, 2015)

Pete, Dave would prefer to play with us if possible.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 1, 2015)

Pete, don't worry about draw times for us, we'll be there in plenty time....won't be that early for your Â£3.99 breakie


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 1, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Pete, don't worry about draw times for us, we'll be there in plenty time....*won't be that early for your Â£3.99 breakie* 

Click to expand...

Don't worry Kenny, I'll have yours:whoo:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 1, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Don't worry Kenny, I'll have yours:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Chew it slowly Stu wouldn't want you choking on it  Lol


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 1, 2015)

chellie said:



			Pete, Dave would prefer to play with us if possible.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Anne, are the Fairhaven four travelling together?


----------



## chellie (Mar 1, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok Anne, are the Fairhaven four travelling together?
		
Click to expand...

No, two cars but the plan is to get to the Toby together.


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 5, 2015)

Nearly here, looking forward to this! 

Been looking on the course website, it says handicap certificate required, is this the case? 

Also just checked the weather on the bbc app, looks very wet


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 5, 2015)

Weathers looking worse and worse every time I check! :rant:

Start of the week thought we'd be strolling round in sunshine, need to dig out the waterproofs


----------



## chellie (Mar 5, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Weathers looking worse and worse every time I check! :rant:

Start of the week thought we'd be strolling round in sunshine, need to dig out the waterproofs
		
Click to expand...

I know I'm just hoping I feel better on Sunday than I do now.


----------



## Val (Mar 5, 2015)

:sbox:

It better not be really wet, it's a long round trip to get soaked.

I don't mind a bit of rain but not a down pour


----------



## chellie (Mar 5, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Nearly here, looking forward to this! 

Been looking on the course website, it says handicap certificate required, is this the case? 

Also just checked the weather on the bbc app, looks very wet 

Click to expand...

We were just going to take our England Golf card which has our CDH number on.


----------



## chellie (Mar 5, 2015)

Val said:



			:sbox:

It better not be really wet, it's a long round trip to get soaked.

I don't mind a bit of rain but not a down pour
		
Click to expand...

Met office is showing 80% chance of rain from 9.00am then 50% from 12 plus wind gusts in the twenties.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 5, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Nearly here, looking forward to this! 

Been looking on the course website, it says handicap certificate required, is this the case? 

Also just checked the weather on the bbc app, looks very wet 

Click to expand...

Never been asked before for them, Dave.

You cant trust the weather forecast until 24 hours before, these days.........


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Never been asked before for them, Dave.

You cant trust the weather forecast until 24 hours before, these days.........
		
Click to expand...


You might be on to something here mate, just checked the forecast, light rain in the morning only. I'm digging the shorts out as we speak


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 6, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



*http://www.tobycarvery.co.uk/formbyliverpool/

Church Road, Liverpool, L37 8BQ**Tel: 01704 873890*

Click to expand...

Good news, Toby's have a new breakfast menu and it looks a lot better than previous :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Good news, Toby's have a new breakfast menu and it looks a lot better than previous :thup:
		
Click to expand...

So from memory, I'll see:-

Jocko
Fairhaven dave
Chellie
Simon
Me
Glen
Odvan
Glyn

Hopefully a few more, I'll be there from 8.15/8.30, and make my way to Formby around 9.15/9.30 ETA 

I'll do a draw and tee times list later and post up.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 6, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			So from memory, I'll see:-

Jocko
Fairhaven dave
Chellie
Simon
Me
Glen
Odvan
Glyn

Hopefully a few more, I'll be there from 8.15/8.30, and make my way to Formby around 9.15/9.30 ETA 

I'll do a draw and tee times list later and post up.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to this.

We'll aim to get there 8.15/30 aswell Pedro :thup:


----------



## Val (Mar 6, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			So from memory, I'll see:-

Jocko
Fairhaven dave
Chellie
Simon
Me
Glen
Odvan
Glyn

Hopefully a few more, I'll be there from 8.15/8.30, and make my way to Formby around 9.15/9.30 ETA 

I'll do a draw and tee times list later and post up.
		
Click to expand...

Ahem


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2015)

Val said:



			Ahem 

Click to expand...

Good lad, I just went from memory, not checking back.

I'm getting there extra early now, as your a gannet.


----------



## Odvan (Mar 6, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Looking forward to this.

We'll aim to get there 8.15/30 aswell Pedro :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Make sure the G25 gets a seat in the car too...


----------



## Junior (Mar 6, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			So from memory, I'll see:-

Jocko
Fairhaven dave
Chellie
Simon
Me
Glen
Odvan
Glyn

Hopefully a few more, I'll be there from 8.15/8.30, and make my way to Formby around 9.15/9.30 ETA 

I'll do a draw and tee times list later and post up.
		
Click to expand...

Brekkie??? How did I miss this??? Count me in !!


----------



## chellie (Mar 6, 2015)

Pete, we're in for the competition. Might as well give you an extra Â£10


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 6, 2015)

Will bring the driver Matt.

Just been out for 9 holes with Simon, let's just say I hope I swing a little better on Sunday!!! 

Putter was red hot though :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2015)

Junior said:



			Brekkie??? How did I miss this??? Count me in !!
		
Click to expand...

The Toby in Formby, Andy.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2015)

chellie said:



			Pete, we're in for the competition. Might as well give you an extra Â£10

Click to expand...

OK, am I fiddling the draw to put you and hubby together?

I'm guessing Dave is in it as well - he's going in the draw anyway.

Watch this space.........

Two pots, low boys and Hi boys

***** live draw, so no fiddle can go on - over to mrs. Liverbirdie *********.................


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2015)

Fairhaven Dave and Lump


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2015)

Val and Jocko


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2015)

Dave mc and Lanark Golfer (Paul)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2015)

HDID Kenny and Junior


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2015)

Duffers and Liverbirdie - scouse dream team


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2015)

Pete Lav and Glen


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 6, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Duffers and Liverbirdie - scouse dream team
		
Click to expand...

Watch out for Duffers mate.. He's an absolute demon with that putter.. His sense of timing is spot on as well.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2015)

Odvan and Lincoln quaker (good job its not matchplay).

Chellie is with Simon.

I'll post up the tee times and comp rules in a minute.


----------



## chellie (Mar 6, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			OK, am I fiddling the draw to put you and hubby together?


***** live draw, so no fiddle can go on - over to mrs. Liverbirdie *********.................
		
Click to expand...

Only just seen this so yes please.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 6, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			HDID Kenny and Junior
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 6, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Val and Jocko
		
Click to expand...

Sorry big man :rofl:


----------



## chellie (Mar 6, 2015)

Hope we're playing off full handicaps and none of this 3/4 handicap malarky


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2015)

Tee times (I've had to put me and Glen in the first group, as he's dropping me at the match afterwards).

10.00 - Liverbirdie+Duffers / Glen+Petelav

10.08 - Odvan(Matt)+Lincoln Quaker(Glyn) / Dave Mc+Lanark golfer (Paul)

10.16 - HDID Kenny+Junior(Andy) / Val+Jocko

10.24 - Chellie+Simon / Fairhaven Dave+Lump(James)

Entry is Â£5 all in.

Â£1 pot - nearest the pin on the 16th.
Â£1 pot - best individual stableford on the day
Â£3 pot - pairs comp (Russian stableford). I'll explain on the day, but basically times your stableford score by your pairs partner, examples as follows:-

Hole 1 - A scores 1 pt B scores 3 pts - score for that hole is 1 x 3 =3

Hole 2 - A scores 2 pts B scores 3 pts - 2 x 3 = 6 points

Hole 3 - A scores 4 pts B scores 0 pts - 4 x 0 = 0 points

Blobs are killers.

No gimmees, full stableford handicap, get practicing your steely stares for your partner.......

Try to keep your cards legible and if one of each pair's marker also mark the pairs score on their cards as well.

Glyn, in case I have to shoot for the match, will you sort out the comps for me.

Soup and sarnies are served after the round.

See most of you in the Toby in Formby around 8.30, kenny and Paul - its less than 5 mins from the course, even if you just fancy a cup of tea with us.

If someone has a late problem, post it on here, so I can pick it up, but if not see you on Sunday - you'll love it BTW.

Peter


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 6, 2015)

chellie said:



			Hope we're playing off full handicaps and none of this 3/4 handicap malarky

Click to expand...

1/4 for you after the scores this week Anne


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2015)

chellie said:



			Hope we're playing off full handicaps and none of this 3/4 handicap malarky

Click to expand...

Just 1/2 handicaps, for anyone giving any lip.....


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Apologies to Paul in advance...  Or maybe we forge a dream team that can take this aswell as glasgow?  

Hopefully catch yous in the Toby, but I'm not much of an early bird.


----------



## chellie (Mar 6, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			1/4 for you after the scores this week Anne 

Click to expand...

Bog off lols. That's probably the best I'll play for months.



Liverbirdie said:



			Just 1/2 handicaps, for anyone giving any lip.....

Click to expand...

I'll try and behave. Hope there's no swear box going


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 6, 2015)

Ha ha. This isn't rigged much is it? Bloody odvan again, what did I do wrong to deserve that?????? 

We suffered badly on the Wales trip and this is how you repay us??


----------



## Odvan (Mar 6, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Ha ha. This isn't rigged much is it? Bloody odvan again, what did I do wrong to deserve that??????
		
Click to expand...

Watch it from start to finish Glyn. Feel it, don't be afraid - embrace it.

[video=youtube_share;aGuNsiSZ9RI]http://youtu.be/aGuNsiSZ9RI[/video]


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm gutted I passed my spec on for this, I know it's highly unlikely but  If anybody needs to  drop out I'll take their spec.

Have a good one though, its a cracking course  just not as good as hillside :whoo:


----------



## Junior (Mar 7, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff :thup:

Forecast is picking up too !!!  Looking forward to this.  One of the best in the NW and a more enjoyable experience than Hillside


----------



## Lump (Mar 7, 2015)

Its a 2 hour drive for me, won't be heading up for the breaky meet up. (Shame, but I've had cooked breakfast for the last 6 weeks so missing one might be for the best!)
See you all bright and most definitely breezy.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2015)

Lump said:



			Its a 2 hour drive for me, won't be heading up for the breaky meet up. (Shame, but I've had cooked breakfast for the last 6 weeks so missing one might be for the best!)
See you all bright and most definitely breezy.

Click to expand...

See you there, fella.

All the proper golfers are going to bed anytime now......


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 7, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			See you there, fella.

All the proper golfers are going to bed anytime now......
		
Click to expand...

Motd is on in 15 mins, ah you said proper golfers


----------



## Val (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm preparing with a pint of Stella and a double decker


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 7, 2015)

Val said:



			I'm preparing with a pint of Stella and a double decker
		
Click to expand...

Just had a takeaway and a couple of beers.

Athlete :rofl:

Driving early doors or I'd be getting really stuck into the beers, got the taste for it. Typical!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2015)

I've had:-

The foie gras, please.

Bouef wellington and dauphinoise potatoes.

Croquembouche for desert

washed down with.........


Um Bongo













Sorry, stolen from little Britain.

BTW the tee times have been changed round tomorrow, I'm now out at 10.22, as I've freeze-framed the weather forecast on BBC and it should be dry for me about then. I havent used that facility so much since I saw Sharon Stone in a "thriller".


----------



## Odvan (Mar 7, 2015)

Wolf of Wall Street finishes at 1:30am...


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 8, 2015)

Peter according to website 16th is on a temp, might want to select another nearest the pin.


----------



## chellie (Mar 8, 2015)

Been up since 5.15. Both feeling rough as I've given Simon my cough


----------



## Birchy (Mar 8, 2015)

Come on then, who won?


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm Going for team Val/Jocko


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 8, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I'm Going for team Val/Jocko 

Click to expand...

You backing against Matt and Glyn? Are you mad?????


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 8, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I'm Going for team Val/Jocko 

Click to expand...

Give that man a prize :thup:

We romped it I think, although we did have the second and third best individual scores. Don't know the scores really, great format though.

I've just realised if I'd parred the last I would have won the individual aswell rather than take 6 from 60 yards short of the green!!!! :whoo:

Great day, weather was shocking to start with but ended in sunshine.

Loved the course, great variety of holes and a magnificent setting. Great place to play golf.

I scabbed it round really, didn't play very well but putted nicely for 33 points. 

Andy should be ashamed at taking 9 shots 

Had a good matchplay game in our group aswell.

Enjoyable day, I'm wiped now though. Chinese and a couple of beers well earned.

Cheers to Pedro for organising and the Scots lads for making the trip :thup:


----------



## Junior (Mar 8, 2015)

Great day on a really great course (much better than Hillside  ). Nice to sneak over the line when I never thought I'd be close.  Cheers to Iain, Val and Kenny for the game and Liverbidie for pulling it together.


----------



## Junior (Mar 8, 2015)

H



NWJocko said:



			Give that man a prize :thup:

We romped it I think, although we did have the second and third best individual scores. Don't know the scores really, great format though.
*
I've just realised if I'd parred the last I would have won the individual aswell rather than take 6 from 60 yards short of the green!!!! :whoo:*


Great day, weather was shocking to start with but ended in sunshine.

Loved the course, great variety of holes and a magnificent setting. Great place to play golf.

I scabbed it round really, didn't play very well but putted nicely for 33 points. 

Andy should be ashamed at taking 9 shots 

Had a good matchplay game in our group aswell.

Enjoyable day, I'm wiped now though. Chinese and a couple of beers well earned.

Cheers to Pedro for organising and the Scots lads for making the trip :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know whether to laugh or cry .........actually :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 8, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Loved the course, great variety of holes and a magnificent setting. Great place to play golf.
		
Click to expand...

Better than Hillside??


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 8, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			You backing against Matt and Glyn? Are you mad?????
		
Click to expand...




NWJocko said:



			Give that man a prize :thup:

We romped it
		
Click to expand...

:ears:


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 8, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Better than Hillside?? 

Click to expand...

I preferred it to Hillside, where are you on the debate!?

Not much in it, both blinding tracks but if I was offered a round at either tomorrow I'd go to Formby


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 8, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			I preferred it to Hillside, where are you on the debate!?

Not much in it, both blinding tracks but if I was offered a round at either tomorrow I'd go to Formby
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much the same. I just think Formby is a bit easier on the eye and more enjoyable. Hillside always beats me up.

Something a bit special about pulling on the car park at Formby, I just know I'm going to have a good day. Even playing the ladies course.


----------



## Lump (Mar 8, 2015)

Course was not what I expected, didn't have much of a links feel, which is what I thought it would be.
Had a great round playing with Anne, her better half Simon and their guest Dave.
Putter was stone cold for the first 7-8 holes, finally started getting a feel for the greens after that and started to roll some close.
The course is really very nice, greens not amazing at this time of year but still rolled fairly true. Some very tight tee shots to blind landing spots and sneakily hidden greens.


----------



## Odvan (Mar 8, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			You backing against Matt and Glyn? Are you mad?????
		
Click to expand...

Only one if us bothered to turn out today Danny. Still, if points were scored for dishing out expletives and demoralising 'bantz' we'd have romped it.



NWJocko said:



			I preferred it to Hillside, where are you on the debate!?

Not much in it, both blinding tracks but if I was offered a round at either tomorrow I'd go to Formby
		
Click to expand...

I can enter this debate now having never played Formby before and Hillside twice. In fact, we fanned the flames as soon as we got back into the club house. Must have upset him as he nicked all our butties . I agree with Iain, as did my retarded partner for the day. Formby over Hillside, just...

Paul, Kenny - hope the journey back was a good one. It was good to have two normal people with me so cheers to Dave as well. Match wasn't exactly worth rushing back for though eh lads:rofl:


----------



## Junior (Mar 8, 2015)

Lump said:



			Course was not what I expected, didn't have much of a links feel, which is what I thought it would be.
Had a great round playing with Anne, her better half Simon and their guest Dave.
Putter was stone cold for the first 7-8 holes, finally started getting a feel for the greens after that and started to roll some close.
The course is really very nice, greens not amazing at this time of year but still rolled fairly true. Some very tight tee shots to blind landing spots and sneakily hidden greens.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to meet you mate and thanks for making the trip across.  It really is a great track and much much better in the Summer. Carpet fairways and rapid greens!!


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 8, 2015)

Lump said:



			Course was not what I expected, didn't have much of a links feel, which is what I thought it would be.
Had a great round playing with Anne, her better half Simon and their guest Dave.
Putter was stone cold for the first 7-8 holes, finally started getting a feel for the greens after that and started to roll some close.
The course is really very nice, greens not amazing at this time of year but still rolled fairly true. Some very tight tee shots to blind landing spots and sneakily hidden greens.
		
Click to expand...

Know what you mean re "links feel". Hard to describe it really. Some holes reminded me of sort of North Hants type courses.

I loved it though, will be back for sure


----------



## chellie (Mar 8, 2015)

Fantastic day with great company as usual on these meets. Thanks for organising it Peter

Loved the course and would think it could be evil in the summer. Was really pleased with how I played it today and would love to go back when I'm not battling a chest and throat infection. Saw some superb golf played by James.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 8, 2015)

Made good time getting home, great (long) day all round, thanks to Pete for organising and playing partners all great company, golf was not the best today, ran out of excuses when the rain finally went off, witnessed some great shots from Ian, Martin & Andy, last word to Ian's 18th a 1 shot from tee 290yrds another 5 from under 100yrds.......tut tut.

Ps what's Hillside??


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 8, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Ps what's Hillside??
		
Click to expand...

It is the Elysian fields of Merseyside golf, Ken. Something the local barbarians wouldn't understand.

I mean on one side you have people like Odvan, who joined a local goat track called Stand, on the other the famous golf writer PeterLav, who is like the Henry Blofeld of golf.

Glad to see a few new and old faces, from far and wide. Hope you all got home ok.

This has turned into an annual day out in March, so as long as they keep this offer on, I'm sure we'll be there again next year - maybe a two day event, if the interest is there?

Glad people enjoyed it, I'm sure Glyn will post the scores up soon.  BTW Russian stableford was a good laugh, deffo fancy that again, even if just for the banter.:thup:

Sorry I had to shoot off to the match, Martin Skrtel ensured I only missed 3 minutes, although missing 90 would have been preferable........

Dave mac, your butties went to a good home.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 8, 2015)

What a top day out, fantastic course different class to Hillside :whoo:. Not a weak hole on the course and it really feels special.

Never have so many fairways been hit with so little points scored. Pathetic :angry:and my putting was horrendous and not helped by the presure of putting up with the village idiot for 5 hours who was my partner for the day and he wasting plenty of opportunities to carry the team to glory. He nearly 4 putted the 18th to top the day off 
Scores to follow in the morning as I have left the cards in my car and I can't be bothered to walk outside.

I know val and jocks won by 6 points in the end. Did enjoy the Russian Stableford although if I get odvan again it's Russian roulette we are playing.

Hounarable mention to LB for snaffling Daves sarnies, it was the quickest he had moved all day.


----------



## Val (Mar 8, 2015)

Now, to answer Lumps thoughts about links, well part of me agrees due to lack of sea views and quantity of trees but to be honest it is links, in fact I'd say more links than Hillside 

Anyway to answer the Formby v Hillside debate, from a pure golfing perspective I think Formby has a far greater variety of holes, few if any stand out as weak. Like Iain if I was given a freebie and a choice I think I'd pick Formby, that's not to say Hillside isn't class as it is but for me Formby shades it mainly due to variety. 

Really enjoyed the day, played steady on the whole and had a wee golden spell through the turn rattling off a string of pars and finished with 34 points (with 2 blobs, got to remember the blobs because they matter  )

Russian Stableford was a good format, very interesting and would be really interesting doing it as blin pairs.

Thanks Peter and Birchy for sorting this one out, cheers to Andy, Kenny and my winning partner Iain for an enjoyable day.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 8, 2015)

Interesting comments about the course. I loved it although I did think the first 3 holes are definitely weaker than the rest. Still to play Hillside so can't take part in the 'which is better' debate.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 8, 2015)

Val said:



			Now, to answer Lumps thoughts about links, well part of me agrees due to lack of sea views and quantity of trees but to be honest it is links, in fact I'd say more links than Hillside 

Anyway to answer the Formby v Hillside debate, from a pure golfing perspective I think Formby has a far greater variety of holes, few if any stand out as weak. Like Iain if I was given a freebie and a choice I think I'd pick Formby, that's not to say Hillside isn't class as it is but for me Formby shades it mainly due to variety. 

Really enjoyed the day, played steady on the whole and had a wee golden spell through the turn rattling off a string of pars and finished with 34 points (with 2 blobs, got to remember the blobs because they matter  )

Russian Stableford was a good format, very interesting and would be really interesting doing it as blin pairs.

Thanks Peter and Birchy for sorting this one out, cheers to Andy, Kenny and my winning partner Iain for an enjoyable day.
		
Click to expand...

Barbarian. 

No wonder the Romans built a wall, to keep your sacreligious views out on golf course design.


----------



## Val (Mar 8, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Barbarian. 

No wonder the Romans built a wall, to keep your sacreligious views out on golf course design.

Click to expand...

Well it worked, we stopped you lot copying true links :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 8, 2015)

I think the Formby vs Hillside debate has been decided at least


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 8, 2015)

Birchy said:



			I think the Formby vs Hillside debate has been decided at least 

Click to expand...

It would also appear that we have decided that whoever gets paired with Glyn is usually referred to as the "Village Idiot" from then on...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 8, 2015)

Birchy said:



			I think the Formby vs Hillside debate has been decided at least 

Click to expand...

Top100 (England)

17th - Hillside

18th - Formby

I think a more August barometer, than some daft herberts on a golf forum.

http://www.top100golfcourses.co.uk/htmlsite/country.asp?Move=Next&id=1

I think we all can agree that there is only a sliver between them, and not even 1/2 out of ten separates them.

Apart from some numpty who said that one was, and I quote, "a goat track, in comparison". A bigger fool than BA Baracus fancying a 5 litre bottle of milk, just after they've received a letter from a place 3 hours flight away.


----------



## Val (Mar 8, 2015)

I agree not much between the all very subjective BUT so many of us can't be wrong


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 8, 2015)

Val said:



			I agree not much between the all very subjective BUT so many of us can't be wrong 

Click to expand...

Not as a big a majority as for top 100, review wise........


----------



## Val (Mar 8, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Not as a big a majority as for top 100, review wise........
		
Click to expand...

As I said it's all subjective, some wouldn't have the old course near the top 10, others wouldn't have it anywhere but top 5


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 8, 2015)

Val said:



			As I said it's all subjective, some wouldn't have the old course near the top 10, others wouldn't have it anywhere but top 5
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, and this all started due to Birchy, who we can all agree is a numpty.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 8, 2015)

Val said:



			As I said it's all subjective, some wouldn't have the old course near the top 10, others wouldn't have it anywhere but top 5
		
Click to expand...

Anyway, it would be interesting to see if any of the Formby virgins now put it into their top 5 or top 10 lists...............or not.


----------



## peterlav (Mar 9, 2015)

Great day, again Formby never disappoints, although we were playing preferred lies, most of the time you didn't bother to lift clean and place, immaculate for the time of year.
Thanks to Pete, Paul & Glen for a great day, and to Pete & Scott for organising
Highlight of the day has to be witnessing the butty robber having to play a bunker shot from a sitting position (not as flexible as you used to be!!)
On the Hillside/Formby debate, Hillside edges it for me (just) more spectacular holes and has a general feeling of being somewhere very special, as opposed to Formby being very pretty and having a feeling of being somewhere very nice and picturesque, it must just be 'proper' golfers who prefer Hillside!!!


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Fantastic day out for me, I never even let my terrible golf spoil it!  But have to thank Paul, Glynn and Matt for that as there wasn't a dull moment, good job them two where partners, I hate to see them really say what they thought of each other... :rofl:

I started off in the rain ok, picking points up fairly regular. Then the rain went off and took my game with it, had a nightmare 4 or 5 or 6 or 7 holes... Then remarkably started to hit a few decent ones again, culminating on a birdie 4 on 17 for about a thousand combined points with Paul :whoo:


My slant on the big debate, while Hillsides best hole is better than Formbys, I'd pick Formby all day long (it could do with one more par 3 tho) 

I'm glad the sarnies went to a good home, well deserved for organising a memorable day, nice one Pete. Thanks also to Birchy for sorting the logistical side of things. And as previously mentioned, thanks to the boys, not least for not giving me too much stick when things weren't going well :thup:


----------



## Junior (Mar 9, 2015)

Formby v Hillside.......its like having to chose between Kelly Brook and Anne Hathaway.  At first you are blinded by the big dunes and you will always head straight for them....however, after a while, the whole package just becomes hard work and you will want something equally as attractive, but that you can play on for the rest of your life....


----------



## Val (Mar 9, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Anyway, it would be interesting to see if any of the Formby virgins now put it into their top 5 or top 10 lists...............or not.
		
Click to expand...

Not in my top 5, top 10


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks very much to Birchy, who collected all the money, even though he didn't play.

Top man.:thup:


----------



## Odvan (Mar 9, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thanks very much to Birchy, who collected all the money, even though he didn't play.

Top man.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Only thing I could ever agree with you on .


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 9, 2015)

Individual top 5

Junior 35 points (21 front 9 :thup
Val 34 points
Odvan the putting goddess 33 points
Jocko lets take 5 from 50 yards on the 18th 33 points
Lump 31 points

Nearest the pin was thankfully won by Lump


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 9, 2015)

Team top 3

Val and Jocko 62 points great score that one :thup:
Lump and Fairhaven Dave 56 points
Odvan and LQ 49 points (Sorry Odd one )


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 9, 2015)

Junior said:



			Formby v Hillside.......its like having to chose between Kelly Brook and Anne Hathaway.  At first you are blinded by the big dunes and you will always head straight for them....however, after a while, the whole package just becomes hard work and you will want something equally as attractive, but that you can play on for the rest of your life....
		
Click to expand...

Very good 
And well played


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 9, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thanks very much to Birchy, who collected all the money, even though he didn't play.

Top man.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Agree, Cheers Scott will pay for your round at Sherwood forest in a few weeks


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 9, 2015)

Junior said:



			Formby v Hillside.......its like having to chose between Kelly Brook and Anne Hathaway.  At first you are blinded by the big dunes and you will always head straight for them....however, after a while, the whole package just becomes hard work and you will want something equally as attractive, but that you can play on for the rest of your life....
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha loving this.

either way its still Kelly Brook isn't it.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 9, 2015)

Junior said:



			Formby v Hillside.......its like having to chose between Kelly Brook and Anne Hathaway.  At first you are blinded by the big dunes and you will always head straight for them....however, after a while, the whole package just becomes hard work and you will want something equally as attractive, but that you can play on for the rest of your life....
		
Click to expand...

What a post :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 9, 2015)

Junior said:



			Formby v Hillside.......its like having to chose between Kelly Brook and Anne Hathaway.  At first you are blinded by the big dunes and you will always head straight for them....however, after a while, the whole package just becomes hard work and you will want something equally as attractive, but that you can play on for the rest of your life....
		
Click to expand...

I think I be tempted to put the graft in at Hillside tbh mate. 

I'd say Anne Hathaway is more Wallasey than Formby,  Quite Generous but also subtle.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 9, 2015)

Junior said:



			Formby v Hillside.......its like having to chose between Kelly Brook and Anne Hathaway.  At first you are blinded by the big dunes and you will always head straight for them....however, after a while, the whole package just becomes hard work and you will want something equally as attractive, but that you can play on for the rest of your life....
		
Click to expand...

It depends on who has the tightest nest........
























of bunkers, of course.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 9, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			It depends on who has the tightest nest........
























of bunkers, of course.

Click to expand...

Being the purist that I am, I've always fancied a crack at somewhere like Askernish or Traigh.I think it could dampen the whole experience though if someone had already made a deposit in the Honesty box


----------



## Val (Mar 9, 2015)

Andy, although your analogy was very good it's dragged this into the innuendo gutter :rofl:


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 9, 2015)

Enjoyed the day on a really course, it's one I'll defo do again. I will probably look at the Twilight deal in the summer to catch it at its best.

Was a good entertaining day, thanks to Dave, Glynn and Matt for the company.  Was just a pity I had a bad (really bad) day on the course


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 9, 2015)

Enjoyed the course defo not top 5 for me, might scrape into top 10.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 9, 2015)

Anne Hathaway is hot in Rio.


----------



## Junior (Mar 9, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Very good 
And well played
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Tony.....40pts was on the cards but the shortgame and putter went cold on the back nine. Birdie , par finish rescued the card.

Well played again yourself . . .looks like another finals day on the cards.  Steady stuff mate :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 9, 2015)

Junior said:



			Well played again yourself . . .looks like another finals day on the cards.  Steady stuff mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yes, well played, you'll be happy that the finals is at such a prestigious course.:thup:


----------

